# The Bagel Has Landed



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been enjoying Thomas' cinnamon raisin bagels, with Philly pineapple cream cheese.  How about you?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 5, 2020)

I used to love "Everything" bagels but, unfortunately, the high gluten flour used to make bagels didn't love the 60+ me.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I used to love "Everything" bagels but, unfortunately, the high gluten flour used to make bagels didn't love the 60+ me.


I love the "Everything bagels'' too, but only eat one a week on Sundays (no religious reason  ). But, everytime I eat it and see the poppy seeds, I remember Elaine on ''Seinfeld'' not being able to pass a drug test.  LOL


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 5, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I love the "Everything bagels'' too, but only eat one a week on Sundays (no religious reason  ). But, everytime I eat it and see the poppy seeds, I remember Elaine on ''Seinfeld'' not being able to pass a drug test.  LOL


I can't eat poppies anymore, either. They wreak havoc on my lower GI.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)

Bagel Making Video 2015


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

@Meanderer - I got a craving just looking at the video.  I'd like to learn to make my own bagels, but I can't keep bread in the house, could not stop eating one.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

It's 7:20 am, time for my cup of Colombian coffee.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)

Everything bagels are great. All bagels are wonderful.

My very favorite is a toasted (must be toasted) sesame bagel with cream cheese, lox, and a little red onion; not much. Heaven.






Or, just with cream cheese or butter.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

Of course, I HAD to look up the recipe.  It's not complicated at all.  Do I DARE make them?

http://www.sophisticatedgourmet.com/2009/10/new-york-style-bagel-recipe/


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)

I read this book,,, funny.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I read this book,,, funny.


Rose, I'll fax you a bagel when (if?) I make them.  Still deciding, I'd hate to gain the pounds I've lost so slowly.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 5, 2020)

I like caraway seed rye, multigrain, or salt bagels.  Definitely not onion, garlic, or cinnamon raisin, though I like those flavors for other foods.  For sure not everything.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)

Maybe.....


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)

"Once I was coming down a street in Beverly Hills and I saw a Cadillac about a block long, and out of the side window was a wonderfully slinky mink, and an arm, and at the end of the arm a hand in a white suede glove wrinkled around the wrist, and in the hand was a bagel with a bite out of it."

Dorothy Parker


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 5, 2020)

Why do seagulls fly over the sea? If they flew over the bay, they would be *bagels*!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 5, 2020)

This thread got me wanting a bagel.  So, I cooked up a blueberry one with butter and cream cheese.  I usually get the Thomas bagels when they are BOGO at the store, and freeze some. Sometimes if I am out early in the morning, I will treat myself to a fresh baked bagel from the bakery or from Bruegers.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 5, 2020)

*Back when my brother still lived up here, and hosted Christmas, this was our traditional Christmas morning breakfast.

*


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 5, 2020)

Blueberry Bagel French Toast with Cream Cheese Glaze  Recipe (link)


----------



## Llynn (Jan 5, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> "Once I was coming down a street in Beverly Hills and I saw a Cadillac about a block long, and out of the side window was a wonderfully slinky mink, and an arm, and at the end of the arm a hand in a white suede glove wrinkled around the wrist, and in the hand was a bagel with a bite out of it."
> 
> Dorothy Parker


 
I like your taste in women. Dorothy had a way with words didn't she?


----------



## Catlady (Jan 5, 2020)

I may have gained a couple of pounds looking at those pics, guys.  I blame it all on YOU!  I wonder if I should still make that NY Bagel recipe I posted above?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 5, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I may have gained a couple of pounds looking at those pics, guys.  I blame it all on YOU!  I wonder if I should still make that NY Bagel recipe I posted above?


Girl, go for it. You KNOW you want to!!   Then you can post and tell us how they came out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Everything bagels are great. All bagels are wonderful.
> 
> My very favorite is a toasted (must be toasted) sesame bagel with cream cheese, lox, and a little red onion; not much. Heaven.
> 
> ...


We buy our lox (Norwegian farmed) from Costco and also like to have it on either a sesame, plain or salted bagel with a thin slice of onion and Philadelphia cream cheese.  Usually buy our bagels from Einstein's Bagels, they are all around town.  Also like onion bagels with butter or cream cheese.  Always toast our bagels.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 6, 2020)

I love a good bagel but not had one for many years. The best ones I had were in a London east end street called Petticoat Lane and a Jewish baker shop and their bread and bakery were second to none and the bagels were top notch also their jam doughnuts that popped out of a machine at a fast rate and hot....irresistable to a teenager with a sweet tooth. Cant think of that bakery's name...a senior moment and will think of it at some stage I hope


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 6, 2020)

When I was working, I would stop by Sobey's and they had the freshest bagels. I toasted it dark (not burnt) with extra butter and was in heaven. Now that I am losing weight, I can't indulge that much anymore as they are high in calories (even without the butter). I do go to Timmies once in awhile and indulge. I wouldn't even bother trying to make them as I watch my daughter do this once and it is alot of work.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2020)

How much is that Bagel in the window?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## terry123 (Jan 7, 2020)

Rather have English muffins.  Just a half at breakfast, toasted with butter and apricot jam on top.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 7, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> I love a good bagel but not had one for many years. The best ones I had were in a London east end street called Petticoat Lane and a Jewish baker shop and their bread and bakery were second to none and the bagels were top notch also their jam doughnuts that popped out of a machine at a fast rate and hot....irresistable to a teenager with a sweet tooth. Cant think of that bakery's name...a senior moment and will think of it at some stage I hope


  The name of the Jewish bakery I spoke of is Kossofs and this came to me in the early hours!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2020)

Bagel World (Wilson Avenue) Toronto




"Bagel World has been on Wilson Avenue for over 45 years, serving their famous "Bagelini" (flat bagel panini) to loyal patrons. There are a couple other locations in the GTA, but this Bagel World is the original and frequented by many grey-haired breakfast special-enthusiasts. Besides bagels, of course, Bagel World makes its own soup, cookies, loaves, and venerable chocolate Mandelbrot."


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2020)

*BLUE BAGEL




*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> *BLUE BAGEL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I've seen everything!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Rather have English muffins. Just a half at breakfast, toasted with butter and apricot jam on top.




Not the biggest fan of bagels, but slather on some cream cheese and I can wolf down a half dozen.

I am, however, an Enlist muffin slut...toasted


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)

*How New York’s Bagel Union Fought — and Beat — a Mafia Takeover*





"In 1944, on the Lower East Side of Manhattan, some enterprising thief stole a truckload of more than 1,500 bagels slated for delivery from Fisher’s Bakery on Norfolk Street. It was a newsworthy event, and local papers covered it duly — especially the primary mystery confronting policemen on the scene. At question, reported the Associated Press: “They wanted to know what a bagel was.” "
https://www.grubstreet.com/2020/01/bagel-mafia-wars-local-338-union.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)

“A bagel,” the newspaper of record explained in 1960, “is an unsweetened doughnut with rigor mortis.”


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you, @RadishRose , for that interesting link!  The "Kosher Nostra" indeed!  Hah!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)

Keep your eye on the bagel!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)

A Brief History of the Bagel  (link)
Since its origins, the bagel is a staple that’s inspired fierce loyalties


"In the United States, bagels arrived with the Eastern European immigrants of the late 19th-century, but didn't emerge from their mostly Jewish niche markets into the mainstream until the 1970s. That was the era when "ethnic food" became trendy, and it was also when an enterprising family named the Lenders began marketing their brand of frozen bagels—"the Jewish English muffin," they called it—to the masses through witty television ads."

"In 1984, Lender's Bagels were selling so well that Kraft Foods bought the company, which was a delicious marketing opportunity (Kraft makes Philadelphia cream cheese, so the merger "was billed as 'the wedding of the century,'" Balinska writes, complete with a mock ceremony between a tubby "bride" named Phyl and an eight-foot bagel named Len). By the mid-'90s, bagels were a multibillion-dollar industry in America. Despite our best efforts at low-carb diets, we're still addicted (though our love for frozen bagels has, well, cooled)."

"Bagel loyalties can run deep and fierce. Balinska describes the horror with which some New Yorkers greeted the advent of frozen bagels: "How can that be a bagel? A doughnut dipped in cement and then frozen?""

"A truly good bagel, wrote one critic, should be "a fairly small, dense, gray, cool and chewy delight that gave jaw muscles a Sunday morning workout," not the pillowy monstrosities now preferred by "a public too lazy to chew."


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)

Well, I have to admit I like the puffy kind as well as the more dense kind of bagel.

But, a relative of the bagel is one of my favorite snacks, The Bialy
(pronounced "bee-YOW-ee". The bialy is a Polish baked ring with a depressed center and are becoming very hard to find. I guess Polish neighborhoods would have them. My grocerys haven't had them in awile.

The Art of the Bialy
Named after Bialystock, Poland, which was made famous through the musical Fiddler on the Roof, a bialy combines the flavors of an English muffin and a bagel. This flat, round baked product is low in calories, fat and cholesterol, with no sugar or oil added. The texture of the top and the bottom of a bialy are distinctively different. The top is light and crunchy while the bottom is heavier and chewy.

https://www.bialy.com/


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2020)

Bagel Hero - Biker Gang


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Bagel Hero - Biker Gang


The guy in blue looks like Prince Harry!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2020)

I thought you ordered a Beagle!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## drifter (Jan 22, 2020)

I only eat half bagel because of the calories but sometime I eat two halves
of the minis.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 22, 2020)

Every bagel I have tried to eat was as tough as a car tire. Tried them twice and never took more than one bite. Croissants, doughnuts, kolaches and biscuits make it for me.


----------



## Pete (Jan 22, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> I've been enjoying Thomas' cinnamon raisin bagels



Different strokes as they say but the Thomas line or any store bought brand with 5 or 6 wrapped in plastic is definitely not a bagel!

I remember getting off work and going over to the bagel store and watching the bagels drop freshly baked from the oven now there is a bagel....


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2020)

Pete said:


> Different strokes as they say but the Thomas line or any store bought brand with 5 or 6 wrapped in plastic is definitely not a bagel!
> 
> I remember getting off work and going over to the bagel store and watching the bagels drop freshly baked from the oven now there is a bagel....


Pete, you are sounding like a bagel snob......


----------



## Pete (Jan 23, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Pete, you are sounding like a bagel snob......


If at 73 a longing for the true taste of different foods is being a snob I am definitely one.
I also long for the intense flavor of true tomatoes like those from the 60's. I remember buying them from roadside farm stands and when slicing them at home the aroma was so intense your mouth would soon be watering, today unfortunately all tomatoes for the most part almost taste like eating cardboard. 

So I will continue to bemoan their loss
and live on the memories of old


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2020)

Pete said:


> If at 73 a longing for the true taste of different foods is being a snob I am definitely one.
> I also long for the intense flavor of true tomatoes like those from the 60's. I remember buying them from roadside farm stands and when slicing them at home the aroma was so intense your mouth would soon be watering, today unfortunately all tomatoes for the most part almost taste like eating cardboard.
> 
> So I will continue to bemoan their loss
> and live on the memories of old


Yeah, I know the feeling, but our food and our taste buds have undergone so much change in 70+ years, that our food memories feed our minds rather than our bellies.   It's OK to eat today's food...its not all poison.  We're just havin' fun here....thanks for the memories.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2020)

How to make the perfect Montreal bagel: 100 years of wisdom from Fairmount Bagel


----------

